# Can someone extract a lockscreen from a launcher?



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I would really like to get the lockscreen from the QQ launcher without having to run the launcher. Is there anyway to get the APK for the lockscreen to use on other launchers?


----------



## lesp4ul (Sep 23, 2011)

Oops wrong post


----------

